# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Rasbora Espei schools?

## |squee|

Does the rasbora espei school at all? I've about 14 and they aren't schooling at all. Not much info about them on the net too.

In contrast, the harelquein schools readily right? 

Thanks

----------


## Simon

[quote:3eb5b91b33="|squee|"]Does the rasbora espei school at all? I've about 14 and they aren't schooling at all. Not much info about them on the net too.

In contrast, the harelquein schools readily right? 

Thanks[/quote:3eb5b91b33]

what i observe is, if there aint any threat, they wouldn't school together, perhaps only a few grouping together.. same goes to most schooling fishes

----------


## hwchoy

you also need enough empty space for them to school, otherwise they'd be all over the place.

----------


## budak

put a snakehead in your tank.. they will sure school one.... or maybe try a picture of a snakehead....  :Evil:

----------


## chua

However, some will school better.

My rummy nose tetra and harelquein school pretty well.

But my cardinal tetra don't and it tends to hide, it will only come out during feeding time. 

That's the reason why i drop the idea of a whole big school of cardinal tetra.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:f71ea5ba0f="budak"]put a snakehead in your tank.. they will sure school one.... or maybe try a picture of a snakehead....  :Evil: [/quote:f71ea5ba0f]

inviting budak to view your tank may achieve the desired result.  :Laughing:

----------


## |squee|

Hahahaha, I'm sure my face alone makes them school.  :Razz: 

But bloody hell, they are seriously all over the tank! There are two SAEs bugging them often and they aren't responding. The borara briggitae in there aren't schooling too. Ah well.

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:3a73e7ad4a="|squee|"]Hahahaha, I'm sure my face alone makes them school.  :Razz: 

But bloody hell, they are seriously all over the tank! There are two SAEs bugging them often and they aren't responding. The borara briggitae in there aren't schooling too. Ah well.[/quote:3a73e7ad4a]

your tank too small?

----------


## |squee|

It's a 2ft, and they are juvenile size, about 1-2cm at most.

----------


## dc88

Feel like chip in some observation to this old thread.
I have both R. espei and Cardinal in my 2.5ft tank. (10 espei and 18 Cardina). There is not much overhead plant as most part of the tank are under the light. (I have the tank pic posted at the Aqquascape section). The cardinal stay pretty low level and mostly hidden under the fern bush below the driftwood. But the espei always school near the top level of the tank. Only breakout at feeding time.

----------


## Simon

my R. espei swims everywhere and they bred a few times ;P, from a mere 8, now 60+ ;p

----------


## Wackytpt

> my R. espei swims everywhere and they bred a few times ;P, from a mere 8, now 60+ ;p


Can i get some from you. Looking for espei to put in my 3ft tank. How many should I put in the Tank? Currently only got like 15 pieces  :Razz:

----------


## Simon

go breed your own espei :P. these are about the only aquatic life I have left. If you pass them to you, you probably get whack on the head by Benny

----------


## Wackytpt

> go breed your own espei :P. these are about the only aquatic life I have left. If you pass them to you, you probably get whack on the head by Benny


Pass me some chio bu! I think my tank all males  :Razz: 

By the way, any reqccomendation of the amount to have a schooling effect for a 3ft x 1.5 x 2ft tank. Intend to put a pair of angelfish or add rainbow fish with it. Any suggestion?

----------


## Ssur

This is my insight on fish schooling, recently i had about 19 cardinals, they did school but not as tightly. Some of them would break from the main then join up later.

1-2 weeks later, i added bigger tetras(not very big.e.g. like diamonds, emperors), with these additions. The cardinals began to school very tightly and very disciplined. I guess having other "bigger" fish around would trigger their natural instinct to school and safety in numbers.

So a tank with only cardinals, they most likely would not school as nice.

Just my 2 fins about schooling.

----------

